# Facebook Keyboard warriors



## CanadianCamel (10 Dec 2015)

Hello all, 

I usually turn a blind eye to these pages but this really got under my skin. There's a facebook page called "Royal Canadian Infidels" that's currently doing the rounds around my newsfeed. 
The page can be easily found if you search the name either in google or facebook. It is currently sharing a lot of hate speech regarding muslims. They do not hold back by any means.

In my brief military career I've never been so ashamed of Canadian soldiers. The ignorance coming out of Royal Canadian Infidel is astounding. I want everyone that reads this post today to go ahead and give it a quick search. The page is currently run by students on DP1 infantry. They've never been to battalion. They're wearing generic infantry cap badges because they aren't with a regiment yet. 

While I cannot identify the members that are currently running the page. No name tags visible just the infantry battle school capbadge. (Some of them apparently are going to 3VP this Friday). I figured with the help of this community we can put a stop to this before it spreads to the media and does a lot of damage to our institution.

Chimo


----------



## ArmyRick (10 Dec 2015)

Agreed. I think it will eventually bring discredit to the forces. It would be better if they had no uniforms or CF kit in any of the pics. I intend to report this to Meaford CoC soonest.


----------



## Remius (10 Dec 2015)

CanadianCamel said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I usually turn a blind eye to these pages but this really got under my skin. There's a facebook page called "Royal Canadian Infidels" that's currently doing the rounds around my newsfeed.
> The page can be easily found if you search the name either in google or facebook. It is currently sharing a lot of hate speech regarding muslims. They do not hold back by any means.
> ...



Have you thought about reporting this to Facebook itself?


----------



## CanadianCamel (10 Dec 2015)

I have reported it to Facebook. However, that does not stop the members running the page from posting again in the future if Facebook closes down the page. They're a front for some store (Looks like they're the ones running it), they'll pop up again.

Better to stop it completely than just put a bandaid on it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Dec 2015)

CanadianCamel said:
			
		

> I figured with the help of this community we can put a stop to this before it spreads to the media and does a lot of damage to our institution.


I respect your intent to stop them but you just gave them national publicity and sent hundreds, if not thousands (soon enough) of people to them to check it out.


----------



## CanadianCamel (10 Dec 2015)

Jarnhamar,

At the time of writing, it had already been shared by 6 civilian friends. That's how I found out about it. So its already making the rounds.

Plus given the reach this forum has. I assume, hopefully, their CoC is on it already and the page should be taken down shortly.

If you have any ideas on how to better handle this situation, I am open to suggestions.


----------



## RocketRichard (10 Dec 2015)

Checked it out.  The racist comments towards Islam will get these soldiers (if they are in the C.F.)  in deep ka ka.


----------



## Lumber (10 Dec 2015)

I took a look. I don't know whether to laugh, or cry, or both.


----------



## ArmyRick (10 Dec 2015)

Meaford is now aware of this shanigan, I suggest we let them handle this.


----------



## CanadianCamel (10 Dec 2015)

Update:
This is the response I got from Facebook when I reported the page.

"Thanks for letting us know about the Page you reported for harassment. As of now, it hasn't been removed because we found that it doesn't go against the Facebook Community Standards."

That gave me a good laugh.


----------



## CanadianCamel (10 Dec 2015)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Meaford is now aware of this shanigan, I suggest we let them handle this.



ArmyRick, appreciate you giving them the heads up.

CHIMO


----------



## Pieman (10 Dec 2015)

Since Facebook is an American company they are going to apply American free speech laws to their policies. I believe they do have hate crime laws but it's no where near Canadian standards from what I understand. In other words, I don't think they will respond unless the group posts pornographic or images depicting extreme violence etc.


----------



## mariomike (10 Dec 2015)

CanadianCamel said:
			
		

> If you have any ideas on how to better handle this situation, I am open to suggestions.



From Facebook,

"Not all disagreeable or disturbing content violates our Community Standards. For this reason, we offer you the ability to customize and control what you see by unfollowing, blocking, and hiding the posts, people, Pages, and applications you don’t want to see – and we encourage you to use these controls to better personalize your experience. 

People also often resolve issues they have about a piece of content by simply reaching out to the person who posted it. We’ve created tools for you to communicate directly with other people when you’re unhappy with posts, photos, or other content you see on Facebook."
https://www.facebook.com/communitystandards


----------



## brihard (10 Dec 2015)

CanadianCamel said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I usually turn a blind eye to these pages but this really got under my skin. There's a facebook page called "Royal Canadian Infidels" that's currently doing the rounds around my newsfeed.
> The page can be easily found if you search the name either in google or facebook. It is currently sharing a lot of hate speech regarding muslims. They do not hold back by any means.
> ...



This Jordie Hawley clown looks to be one of them.

https://www.facebook.com/jordie.hawley?fref=ufi

A 'selfie' of him was posted by the page account.

What a bunch of shitbirds.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Dec 2015)

CanadianCamel said:
			
		

> Jarnhamar,
> 
> At the time of writing, it had already been shared by 6 civilian friends. That's how I found out about it. So its already making the rounds.
> 
> ...



Not trying to bust your balls brother.  With over 8000 likes or whatever it's a safe assumption the military people that care about this stuff are in the know. 
I never knew what Cpl Bloggins was, nor did many of my peers, until the chain of command formed us up and told us not to go on the site. Of course as soon as we were dismissed 95% of the people raced to check out what it was.

What would I have done? Give the MPs a shout and report that it looks like service members are making racist comments on social media. They do their investigations, gather evidence, prove the people making the comments are actually them (I can make a facebook profile with your name and pictures on it).

Reporting the page to the facebook police? *If* they remove the page then in my experience that will just drive the page makers to put up another page. And another page. And another page. Then copy cat pages go up. As we seen in the Cpl Bloggins crap some offended CF members made fake Cpl Bloggins pages and started making fun of dead CF soldiers to try and get the original blogging members in shit.

Besides the Liberals say they want an even MORE streamlined Canadian Forces, let them head hunt these offenders and give them the boot.  Consider it job security   ;D


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (10 Dec 2015)

Why is everyone so surprised that we have a bunch of guys in the Canadian Military who don't like Muslims?

Newsflash TS, we spent 10+ years fighting Muslims in Afghanistan.  We've probably got more than a few soldiers who don't like Muslims.  Are they making sweeping generalizations?  Do I think they need to have things put in perspective?  Do I disagree with them?  Yes to all but I'm not going to cry about it on here and moan about how embarassed I am about it because that sort of thing only feeds the trolls.  Grow a pair, go on the site and set the record straight if you're so concerned or as someone else said, report it to the Military Police who can launch their own investigation.

My grandfather fought against the Germans in WWII and didn't like Germans until the day he died, in fact, he hated them.  Was it right of him?  Not really, but he had his reasons and I'm not going to sit here and act all holier than thow about it.

As for the idiots posting pics of themselves in uniform, find out who they are and charge them.  Just another example that you can't teach stupid.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Dec 2015)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> Why is everyone so surprised that we have a bunch of guys in the Canadian Military who don't like Muslims?
> 
> Newsflash TS, we spent 10+ years fighting Muslims in Afghanistan.  We've probably got more than a few soldiers who don't like Muslims.  Are they making sweeping generalizations?  Do I think they need to have things put in perspective?  Do I disagree with them?  Yes to all but I'm not going to cry about it on here and moan about how embarassed I am about it because that sort of thing only feeds the trolls.  Grow a pair, go on the site and set the record straight if you're so concerned or as someone else said, report it to the Military Police who can launch their own investigation.
> 
> ...



Maybe I missed it, but I see a bunch of anti ISIS stuff not anti Muslim stuff. Other than the tenuous tie of some people dressed in CADPAT I don't see what the big deal is. As these things go, the site is pretty tame. More about selling T-shirts than anything else.

In the interest of full disclosure, perhaps the OP would like to say whether they are Muslim. It may help add context to the discussion.


I hate trial by social site. Especially, when people are reported to the authorities, even when they aren't breaking any laws. It's nice to know that with all the other stuff the MPs and NIS have to deal with in Meaford right now, they now have to chase down unsubstantiated rumours of racism.


----------



## brihard (10 Dec 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Maybe I missed it, but I see a bunch of anti ISIS stuff not anti Muslim stuff. Other than the tenuous tie of some people dressed in CADPAT I don't see what the big deal is. As these things go, the site is pretty tame. More about selling T-shirts than anything else.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, perhaps the OP would like to say whether they are Muslim. It may help add context to the discussion.



I would argue that the OPs identity is wholly irrelevant. Is the conduct of CAF perssonel visible on that page acceptable, or not? If not, it should be acted upon. Whether the OP happens to be a member of a targeted religion/ethnicity/group is completely immaterial. Would we expect only women to speak up about sexual harassment, or visible minorities to address racism? Or are leaders at all levels expected to deal with apparent issues of soldier conduct that contravenes the standards we expect them to adhere to?


----------



## Flavus101 (10 Dec 2015)

The pictures of the folks in CADPAT could easily have been taken from another site and posted there without the boys in the picture knowing. It is very easy to download an image from google, slap on some text and re-upload it.

I also see photos that are of an anti-isis nature, as well as the new strain of t-shirts that seem to come about whenever something big happens on the global stage.

Before we start condemning people, let's get the facts set straight.


----------



## ArmyRick (10 Dec 2015)

I did report it to their CoC in Meaford. The problems I see are using the title "infidels" which in my mind is deliberately infuriating and inflamming a sensitive topic among Canadians and two operations we are involved with (We have a muslim section of society and we work in coalition with muslims overseas). Also posing in uniforms and holding issued weapons on a web site with "Fook ISIS" kind of brings discredit to the CF and makes us look like a rag tag yahoo organization. I am not their boss, but I would not tolerate such nonsense from the troops in my company.

As far they may not be their own pictures, thats why we do investigations. To determine if they did or not. 

As for people defending this page, USE COMMON SENSE, this will only drive further hatred against the CF and possibly Canada in general.


----------



## Privateer (10 Dec 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Maybe I missed it, but I see a bunch of anti ISIS stuff not anti Muslim stuff. Other than the tenuous tie of some people dressed in CADPAT I don't see what the big deal is. As these things go, the site is pretty tame. More about selling T-shirts than anything else.



In my cursory review of the timeline, looking only at items posted by the admins of the page itself (not at comments by others), I see a picture of artillery with the phrase, "Look its [sic.] Islam over there, frig you guys", and a picture with a caption, "Merry Xmas n frig u Islam".  That was just in scrolling through the December 2015 posts.

There is no way that the CAF should condone members of the CAF being associated with that site in so far as they are identifiable as members of the CAF.

Edit to add:  I see that Army.ca site changes "f*ck" to "frig" automatically.  It wasn't "frig" on the Facebook page in question.


----------



## kratz (10 Dec 2015)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I would argue that the OPs identity is wholly irrelevant. Is the conduct of CAF perssonel visible on that page acceptable, or not? If not, it should be acted upon. Whether the OP happens to be a member of a targeted religion/ethnicity/group is completely immaterial. *Would we expect only women to speak up about sexual harassment, or visible minorities to address racism? Or are leaders at all levels expected to deal with apparent issues of soldier conduct that contravenes the standards we expect them to adhere to?*



Where is that slow clap icon?  :subbies:

I also agree with reccguy, trial by social site is not normally appropriate, but these individuals have publicly put themselves in the public realm and invite feedback. Negative or not.


----------



## mariomike (10 Dec 2015)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> My grandfather fought against the Germans in WWII and didn't like Germans until the day he died, in fact, he hated them.



( I don't mean your grandfather personally ) but how did so many men express their feelings / opinions back then? ( If they did at all. ) In the pre-Facebook era, it was often in a bar. ( "What is said here, stays here." At least you hoped it would.    )

For better or worse, social media changed things. Now there is a permanent record that can be printed. ( Including present and potential employers if a guy ( or gal ) gets too far out of line. )


----------



## Flavus101 (10 Dec 2015)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> I did report it to their CoC in Meaford. The problems I see are using the title "infidels" which in my mind is deliberately infuriating and inflamming a sensitive topic among Canadians and two operations we are involved with (We have a muslim section of society and we work in coalition with muslims overseas). Also posing in uniforms and holding issued weapons on a web site with "Fook ISIS" kind of brings discredit to the CF and makes us look like a rag tag yahoo organization. I am not their boss, but I would not tolerate such nonsense from the troops in my company.



I was simply playing Devil's advocate. I am not agreeing with posting pictures of CAF members on that page, as I can see that things are too sensitive right now to go mucking about. Just be careful when branding a bunch of people who may not even know why they are being branded.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Dec 2015)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> I did report it to their CoC in Meaford. The problems I see are using the title "infidels" which in my mind is deliberately infuriating and inflamming a sensitive topic among Canadians and two operations we are involved with (We have a muslim section of society and we work in coalition with muslims overseas). nd possibly Canada in general.



Sure they are using the term infidels.  By definition a Muslim is a follower of the religion of Islam.  There's quite a bit of hate speech in the Quran,  lots of killing this unbeliever and murdering that one. 

If we're going to get bent out of shape for Canadians using a derogatory term on themselves (infidel)  that  Islam refers to us anyways what are we doing about everything else in that book?


----------



## ArmyRick (11 Dec 2015)

Stop cherry picking. Seriously. There is blatantly offensive material on that web site. End story and CF soldiers should not be seen on their with uniforms and weapons on. For those of us who live in the real world, lets use common decency and respect


----------



## CombatMacguyver (11 Dec 2015)

Geez, we are a sensitive bunch in this country arent we...  I haven't checked this site out but it sounds pretty normal for teh internetz.

And just for the record, hating on a religion isn't "racist".  That term gets loosely applied way too easily.  It's ridiculous to such a point that I remember way back in highschool teachers seemed to think that even _identifying someone's race_ (i.e. saying "James is African/Black" and "Bob is European/White") was some form of racism.

I weep for children's future sometimes...


----------



## mariomike (11 Dec 2015)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> There is blatantly offensive material on that web site.



For reference, I read this Milnet.ca discussion from 2006,

Guidance on Blogs and other Internet Communications  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/50580.0

From this unofficial site,

JPSU - Policy on Improper Comments on Social Media  
http://canadianveteransadvocacy.com/Board2/index.php?topic=10121.0

"Companies routinely use the Internet as part of job interviews to see what has been posted by perspective employees or to find out what type of social media groups of which they are a part."



			
				CombatMacgyver said:
			
		

> I weep for children's future sometimes...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMGz3sXRhvE


----------



## CanadianCamel (11 Dec 2015)

CombatMacgyver said:
			
		

> Geez, we are a sensitive bunch in this country arent we...  I haven't checked this site out but it sounds pretty normal for teh internetz.
> 
> And just for the record, hating on a religion isn't "racist".  That term gets loosely applied way too easily.  It's ridiculous to such a point that I remember way back in highschool teachers seemed to think that even _identifying someone's race_ (i.e. saying "James is African/Black" and "Bob is European/White") was some form of racism.
> 
> I weep for children's future sometimes...



Big difference between being a sensitive bunch and being part of a professional military where you're held to a higher standard. I honestly do not care what they say at home or to their buddies. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. As long as they don't identify themselves as CAF members and bring us all down with them. Remember the 90's weren't that long ago and would hate to see public opinion of the Forces go back to that.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Dec 2015)

CombatMacgyver said:
			
		

> Geez, we are a sensitive bunch in this country arent we...


It's not necessarily sensitivity, but a belief in the quote from that documentary (  ) _Kingsman: The Secret Service_ -- "Manners Maketh Man."  

Some of us believe ourselves above those FB posters, and have no desire to be tarred with the same 'you military Neanderthals are all the same' brush.

Saying our troops have 'seen terrible things while deployed' just doesn't cut it; these people have never deployed (still in training/generic DP1 Infantry cap badges). Even if these were more experienced troops, the impropriety of tarring an entire religion for the actions of the jihadists is just as indefensible as in the para above.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (11 Dec 2015)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It's not necessarily sensitivity, but a belief in the quote from that documentary (  ) _Kingsman: The Secret Service_ -- "Manners Maketh Man."
> 
> Some of us believe ourselves above those FB posters, and have no desire to be tarred with the same 'you military Neanderthals are all the same' brush.
> 
> Saying our troops have 'seen terrible things while deployed' just doesn't cut it; these people have never deployed (still in training/generic DP1 Infantry cap badges). Even if these were more experienced troops, the impropriety of tarring an entire religion for the actions of the jihadists is just as indefensible as in the para above.



I agree, not condoning it, just providing an explanation.  The chaps in the mentioned photo are young and impressionable.


----------



## McG (11 Dec 2015)

CombatMacgyver said:
			
		

> And just for the record, hating on a religion isn't "racist".  That term gets loosely applied way too easily.  It's ridiculous to such a point that I remember way back in highschool teachers seemed to think that even _identifying someone's race_ (i.e. saying "James is African/Black" and "Bob is European/White") was some form of racism.


You are right.  They are not racists, they are bigots.  That is no better.  In fact, it is equally bad.


----------



## Scott (11 Dec 2015)

Judging by some of the reaction I've seen, they're going to get a fine welcome when (if) they complete training.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Dec 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Maybe I missed it, but I see a bunch of anti ISIS stuff not anti Muslim stuff. Other than the tenuous tie of some people dressed in CADPAT I don't see what the big deal is. As these things go, the site is pretty tame. More about selling T-shirts than anything else.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, perhaps the OP would like to say whether they are Muslim. It may help add context to the discussion.
> 
> ...



Not saying I agree or disagree...I didn't actually waste any of my time on the site.  However...

19.14 - IMPROPER COMMENTS

(1) No officer or non-commissioned member shall make remarks or pass criticism tending to bring a superior into contempt, except as may be necessary for the proper presentation of a grievance under Chapter 7 (Grievances).

(2) No officer or non-commissioned member shall do or say anything that:
a.if seen or heard by any member of the public, might reflect discredit on the Canadian Forces or on any of its members; 


If anyone thinks saying stupid shit on the internet, contrary to things like the above QR & 0, can't get you charged, I know of at least 2 separate incidents where a mbr in my location was charged and found guilty under the CSD.   :2c:


----------



## Occam (11 Dec 2015)

I just took a look at the page in question, and find it appalling that serving members might be behind it.  It's not just anti-ISIS material, there's no shortage of anti-Islam material there as well.

I have a friend who's still serving, and he occasionally posts anti-Islam material on his Facebook page.  I've brought it up with him in a roundabout way, but he doesn't see anything wrong with it.  He's put me in a really crappy spot, because he is a friend and former co-worker, but on the other hand, I have no tolerance for branding an entire religion for the actions of a relative few.


----------



## mariomike (12 Dec 2015)

Occam said:
			
		

> I have no tolerance for branding an entire religion for the actions of a relative few.



An old training lecture ( not from the CAF ) I remember, "We cannot change your beliefs, but we can change your employment!”


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2015)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> The chaps in the mentioned photo are young and impressionable.


If that's the case ...


			
				ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Meaford is now aware of this shanigan, I suggest we let them handle this.


... then leadership may have a chance to make an "impression"  ;D

I spent 10 minutes (which I'll never get back) scanning the site.  While leaving the definition of "discredit" as per QR&O Vol. I 19.14 to greater legal minds than mine, IMHO, maybe 90% of it is typical, with me wondering if we're soldiers can't be better than this***, ~ 5% of it is pretty clear bigotry against Islam as a whole, and another ~5% on the borderline.

*** - I also realize that a few idiots, especially a few vocal ones on the interwebs, doesn't mean the whole group is idiotic.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Dec 2015)

Occam said:
			
		

> I just took a look at the page in question, and find it appalling that serving members might be behind it.  It's not just anti-ISIS material, there's no shortage of anti-Islam material there as well.
> 
> I have a friend who's still serving, and he occasionally posts anti-Islam material on his Facebook page.  I've brought it up with him in a roundabout way, but he doesn't see anything wrong with it.  He's put me in a really crappy spot, because he is a friend and former co-worker, but on the other hand, I have no tolerance for branding an entire religion for the actions of a relative few.



You won't like mine then, I married a Muslim and my opinion of that religion continues to sink further and further the more I learn about it.


----------



## mariomike (14 Dec 2015)

From the "Military and Facebook" discussion,  


			
				Haggis said:
			
		

> Many employers also surf Facebook (and other social networking sites) for information and insight about potential employees.



Oakville resident Rob MacLeod had breezed through the early stages of the interview process and become a finalist *for a police job *when he was lobbed a question he hadn’t anticipated: 
What is your Facebook password?
http://www.thestar.com/business/2012/03/20/would_you_reveal_your_facebook_password_for_a_job.html


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Dec 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> You won't like mine then, I married a Muslim and my opinion of that religion continues to sink further and further the more I learn about it.



Most religions have a lot of blood and guts and violence at their core. Kill the unbelievers, burn the heretics, smash women with rocks in the head.  The majority of religions seem to have have moved on with the times and while some may spout off about that ancient bullshit they generally keep it to lip service. The problem with Islam is that the "few bad apples" still represent millions of followers who think chopping the heads of people is an appropriate punishment for insulting their religion. The religion hasn't grown up. In fact it seems to be regressing.

Obviously this page is going to bring all kinds of negative attention down on their heads. Even without the court of public opinion it's shitty PERSEC. We just shouldn't act surprised and beside ourselves with confusion that material like this is popping up.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Dec 2015)

It is regressing, because Saudi and the gulf states are spending billions to make all of Sunni Islam look like clones of them and to do their bidding. The Shias and Iranians are actually the lesser threat to the rest of the world in the long run and they are more interested in putting the boots to the Saudis first. I have never had an issue with an Ishmael (other than being sneaky on business deals) and have lived with them for 40+ years


----------



## Wookilar (15 Dec 2015)

I'm getting these clowns' ad's popping up in my newsfeed as well. Never clicked on it as I just assumed they were trying to sell me an offensive t-shirt.

It's certainly not the first time we have seen something like this and with the total immersion of social media connected culture in the current younger generation, it's only going to happen more and more.


----------



## AbdullahD (7 Feb 2016)

Well, I'll be darned a site I was content to lurk on, gave me a reason to join up.

I have to say, I am impressed and happy with the opinion within the CAF, on this topic. I have hesitated for many reason the last 10 years on joining.

Reasons such as;
1-Not in shape
2-Wife and kids
3-Rascism and Islamophobia

Now I have decided to serve my country, one that I call home, my father, his father and his fathers father, have all called home as well. But I really am touched and impressed by you chaps and this site has help me decide to join.

Know that lots of minorities watch this forum and know that you guys look darn good.

Abdullah
Kamloops

p.s colin I dont completely agree, but I dont completely disagree. There is a large reformation effort going on within Islam, so give us some time.

p.s.s Im the same guy from cgn


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Feb 2016)

If more Muslims were like my brother inlaw and Uncle inlaws, then Islam would not be suffering the problems it has and the stray cats of the world would be happy. Sadly even in their home country I fear they are quickly becoming the minority.


----------



## Loachman (8 Feb 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Well, I'll be darned a site I was content to lurk on, gave me a reason to join up.



Welcome, and good luck with your preparations, application, and courses.

And keep posting.


----------



## ArmyRick (8 Feb 2016)

AbdullahD, 

Good Look and I have served with a few muslims in the army over the years (going all the way back to 1990 when I first enrolled).


----------



## Alpha dog (8 Feb 2016)

Welcome AbdullahD, 

I am muslim. I joined right after 9/11 and stayed until 2009. I'm in the process of re-enlisting now and I never hesitated once. My experience was very positive. I always, always, always felt I was one of the boys. 

Will you hear racist or islamophobic comments? yes probably. Just like any organisation, people are entitled to their beliefs and opinions. 

I am glad you didn't let these reasons prevent you from joining. Gool luck with the application process.

AD


----------



## George Wallace (8 Feb 2016)

Alpha dog said:
			
		

> Welcome AbdullahD,
> 
> Will you hear racist or islamophobic comments? yes probably. Just like any organisation, people are entitled to their beliefs and opinions.



Welcome AbdullahD

Just remember that you will hear similar comments about all other races, ethnic or cultural background, sex, age, language, etc.  You will likely hear these thoughtless comments under various situations; but seldom are they reflective of the originators actually having true and hateful beliefs.  Most are just spur of the moment thoughtless comments.  In rare instances, it is the person of that ethnicity that may be the perpetrator of such comments.  I found that the majority of Newfie jokes I heard were from Newfoundlanders.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Well, I'll be darned a site I was content to lurk on, gave me a reason to join up.
> 
> I have to say, I am impressed and happy with the opinion within the CAF, on this topic. I have hesitated for many reason the last 10 years on joining ...


Welcome to army.ca -- always good to hear from all sides of what can be contentious discussions.


			
				Alpha dog said:
			
		

> ... Will you hear racist or islamophobic comments? yes probably. Just like any organisation, people are entitled to their beliefs and opinions ...


True, but, as in any organization:
1)  The number of idiots will rarely be zero.
2)  Try not to judge the whole organization based only on the idiots  ;D


----------



## Alpha dog (8 Feb 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> 2)  Try not to judge the whole organization based only on the idiots  ;D



Of course, I wasn't judging the organization, but I can see that my previous message was poorly constructed and could be interpreted as such. Anyways, point is I had a great experience and 99.999% of the time, comments made by people were jokes to bug me...

AD


----------



## Journeyman (8 Feb 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Welcome to army.ca -- always good to hear from all sides of what can be contentious discussions.True, but, as in any organization:
> 
> 1)  The number of idiots will rarely be zero.
> 2)  Try not to judge the whole organization based only on the idiots


With some simple editing, that could be on the site's front page.   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Feb 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> With some simple editing, that could be on the site's front page.   ;D



:goodpost:


----------



## Lumber (8 Feb 2016)

:rofl:





			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> With some simple editing, that could be on the site's front page.   ;D



 :rofl:

Wow... acurrate...

 :rofl:


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> With some simple editing, that could be on the site's front page.   ;D


 :bowing:  I'm here all week - please try the veal ...

 :rofl:


----------



## AbdullahD (8 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, ill try to stick around 

I may pm a couple people, just so we dont derail this thread. But, having said that almost everything I want to ask, has been asked, so i dont see a dire need to create a redundant thread.

Talk more later, my daughter is "cooking" cookies and thats far more important then the interwebz  just didnt want to forget to reply.


----------

